

Git 1.7.7 changes affecting the everyday developer - johnkary
http://johnkary.net/git-1-7-7-changes-affecting-the-everyday-developer/

======
kemayo
Hacker News has been an education for me about how many people don't realize
that WordPress will destroy their server without caching.

~~~
herge
On that subject, anyone know of good blogging software written in python?

~~~
jherdman
Though not written in Python, I'm a fan of Jekyll
(<https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll>). You write your entries in Markdown, it
converts them to HTML, sets up links and embedded content, and then publishes
them to your server via Git to be served up by Apache, Nginx, etc.

~~~
Thrymr
The Python equivalent is, of course, Hyde (<http://hyde.github.com>).

~~~
alanh
When I last used Hyde, a few months ago, I liked it. But beware there are
(were?) two very different versions of it, and the documentation is (was?)
pretty weak.

It uses Jinja2. This is _awesome_ but you will be confused if you don’t read
the Jinja2 designers' guide.

------
m0shen
Seems to be down:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:johnkar...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:johnkary.net/git-1-7-7-changes-
affecting-the-everyday-developer/&hl=en&strip=1)

~~~
johnkary
Sorry! Trying to get the server back to normal and responsive. Give me a few
minutes. :)

~~~
mauriciob
> Adding cache plugins, back up in a sec :)

The next thing Google will cache is your maintenance message.

You should serve those messages with HTTP 503, not HTTP 200.

------
skimbrel
Oh, awesome. I use the stash constantly and always run into the wall of having
to add untracked files before doing it. _upgrades_

~~~
bostonvaulter2
In particular there was no good way around the untracked files, even with a
fairly complex shell script.

------
dupe123
These changes are both awesome. Particularly the one to submodule update. I
have a project setup where not everyone has access to all its submodules.
Prior to this, people would have to manually run update for each submodule
they were allowed to access. Otherwise it would fail part way through on the
ones they didn't have access to. Great news!

------
johnkary
Enabled WP Super Cache plugin, site should be back and operating as normal.

~~~
pepijndevos
It's returning a blank page at blazing speed.

~~~
johnkary
Turns out the problem was an issue between APC and WP Super Cache. After WPSC
tried to run garbage collection on cache files (a cron, configured in the
plugin's settings), the server would end up then returning a 500 error. I'm
still not entirely sure why, but I disabled APC for now and things are running
as they should.

------
manojlds
Slightly misleading title. Should have been something like Git 1.7.7
benefiting the everyday developer

~~~
johnkary
Sorry, it wasn't my intention to be misleading. I'll give it more thought next
time. I see how "changes" could be deemed with a negative connotation in that
context.

------
naithemilkman
maybe he didnt expect to hit frontpage

------
phatbyte
I for one welcome our new overlord = HN effect :P

